# Teaser Pic..Diffuser Redux



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I decided to redo the diffuser portion on my lip install by integrating the Korean K-Speed diffuser with the Z-Spec Style rear lip by having the diffuser section of the lip cut out and having the K-Speed mounted underneath...this was because the lip with the integrated diffuser I had did not have the lip protusion around the exhaust cutout. Kinda integrated the best of both..more pics to follow as its raining like a b!tch today. 








It will look like ish until I get the exhaust done but you get the idea at least.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks good man what size pipes are you going with ? or tips i should say


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I'm going with the circular quad tips, just a notch smaller than the 08 TL Type SH style.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Cant wait to see them


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> I decided to redo the diffuser portion on my lip install by integrating the Korean K-Speed diffuser with the Z-Spec Style rear lip by having the diffuser section of the lip cut out and having the K-Speed mounted underneath...this was because the lip with the integrated diffuser I had did not have the lip protusion around the exhaust cutout. Kinda integrated the best of both..more pics to follow as its raining like a b!tch today.
> View attachment 14905
> 
> 
> It will look like ish until I get the exhaust done but you get the idea at least.


Awesome! Looks like the same one I got!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Here are some additional pics

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks aweosme bro, what spoiler is that???


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The trunk spoiler is the 3d carbon one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good.

Anyone find a good deal on this diffuser yet?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is one of the only ones I've seen that I actually like. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

simply the best appearing diffuser that I have seen to date , on a budget . Makes me wonder what happened to the man out of Las Vegas and his carbon fiber diffusers .


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

This one is nice too but too bad you need a 13 Korean rear bumper...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> This one is nice too but too bad you need a 13 Korean rear bumper...


The pic is a little small even when zoomed in, but that looks like it should fit our rear bumpers[non RS].


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> simply the best appearing diffuser that I have seen to date , on a budget . Makes me wonder what happened to the man out of Las Vegas and his carbon fiber diffusers .


I think bmcextremecustoms still sells the carbon fiber ones for about $600 or something.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

brian v said:


> simply the best appearing diffuser that I have seen to date , on a budget . Makes me wonder what happened to the man out of Las Vegas and his carbon fiber diffusers .


I see he has logged in recently so Imma send him a message to see if he has any updates.



evo77 said:


> This one is nice too but too bad you need a 13 Korean rear bumper...


Thought the rear bumpers were the same. You link or price for that one?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Better pics


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Are the exhaust tips integrated with the diffuser?

Here's a current pic of the rear compared to what it looked like before.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> The pic is a little small even when zoomed in, but that looks like it should fit our rear bumpers[non RS].


It will only fit the 2013 Korean bumper. They are shaped differently.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya da ya da If I can make it fit you can this is the U.S. now and we do not believe in that word around here !
Or dang dog kiss a frog, smurf and I can do anything with our elaborate cuisine and magic fingers . Trust me


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Update*...Exhaust is getting installed now (2.5" Magnaflow w/resonator delete). More pics to follow (my rear end is near completion).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah those quad tips are going to look SICK! Your car really changed a lot since i last saw it.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

iKerm..yeah man just trying to finish off the back since I dont like leaving projects done incomplete. Im patiently waiting for the right rims, but havnt decided on size and style yet.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Here she is...in all her dual exhaust glory!!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Wicked back end bro....looks aggressive...how much to achieve such an appearance?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I'm trying not to itemize the build or it will ruin my week..lol..the exhaust was done for less than $500. Its a total one-off at this point.


----------



## critkeeper (Sep 6, 2012)

That really looks hot! I like that a lot. How does the dual exhaust sound? I like your taillights are they plug and play?:goodjob:


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The sound is great, a little deeper rumble at low rpm and noticeable increased throttle response. No the tails were not plug n play, splicing wires expected.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Man that looks sick!

What are the round bumps on the diffuser? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So love the back end of this car. Looking at those quads make me miss my Subaru. I did angle cut tips.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Man that looks sick!
> 
> What are the round bumps on the diffuser?
> 
> The round circles on the top of the diffuser are covers for the screws that bolt it in place.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

looks really good bro I just might do what you did but mine will be a single outlet instead. Duals look nice but if I go down that path I have to re-do my whole exhaust system from scratch. When you have a chance do a video so we can hear how it sounds.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> View attachment 15095
> 
> 
> Here she is...in all her dual exhaust glory!!



Looks Awesome!! Hey....is that dude sleeping in the background? lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

lol..funny you caught that as I just noticed this morning..yeah what do you expect in Miami?????


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

RoadRage said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


WAO...

WOW..

ño..

That is one real good looking Cruze. Submit that thing for Cruze Of the Month.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> lol..funny you caught that as I just noticed this morning..yeah what do you expect in Miami?????


Expect anything because we have some real characters here in Miami lol. Can't wait to hear the exhaust in person.


----------

